# Best/Simplest software for setting up a website?



## Sn@kebite (18 Jul 2007)

Hi, Could anybody tell me a good/great program for setting up a website that can be easily produced and maintained (edited)?
Preferably someone with experience of the specific program.

Thanks!!


----------



## extopia (18 Jul 2007)

iWeb. But you need a mac.


----------



## Chris (18 Jul 2007)

I agree, it doesn't get any simpler than iWeb on Mac OS X


----------



## Satanta (18 Jul 2007)

Sn@kebite said:


> Hi, Could anybody tell me a good/great program for setting up a website that can be easily produced and maintained (edited)?
> Preferably someone with experience of the specific program.


I've no experience of producing a website, but for basic updates and maintainance "Notepad" can easily be used (e.g. addition of new text/links, update of news etc.). Obviously it won't have some of the functionality of more complex programmes, but for the basic updates it's certainly usable. [Click View > Source on the current page and you'll get a Notepad version of the code used to produce this page. When working on one of your own pages, be sure not to infringe on copyright etc of other sites, it's not too hard to figure out what text needs to be modified / added to give the required results. Simply a bit of time and some copy/paste activity. Free code available for download from some sites to allow more complex features to be added such as scrolling news bars and the likes.].

Not suggesting this is the best solution, but a possible way to maintain the basics of the site (without a requirement for training or additional software costs) after production.


----------



## elefantfresh (18 Jul 2007)

Surely Dreamweaver is one of the easiest apps to use? Even Netscape Composer is about as simple as it gets too.


----------



## Caveat (18 Jul 2007)

Depends how technical you need the software to be.  There are loads of cheap, basic & easy to use template based web design software available.

Diywebkit is one example of these - it's obviously not very flexible but it is cheap and *very* easy to use.


----------



## beefy2003 (18 Jul 2007)

Try namo Webeditor your can download a free trial to test it out. 


*http://www.namo.com/products/webeditor_professional.php*


----------



## Fred66 (18 Jul 2007)

Yes definatly Dreamweaver but it may looks very complex for 1st time user! I remember my first time, it took me a long time to learn my wy around it - a bit like photoshop, there are so many many embedded tools, icons, panel,etc.. in the prog, possiblities are endless..

I suggest you get "dreaweaver for dummies" or some similar doc, or you can also check on web for free video-tutorial, you need to learn the rigth way from the start, i.e. the right step by step on developping a good site. if done properly it will then be very easy to update/maintain..! and even use same templates for other sites. ;-)


----------



## aircobra19 (18 Jul 2007)

extopia said:


> iWeb. But you need a mac.



iWeb needs a Mac and a .Mac subscription

Windows Live Writer and Windows Live Spaces is the Windodow equivalent. 

But these are mainly for blogs and personal sites. Is that what you want? Theres lots of ISPs and small apps that offer similar functionality. I've no direct experience of any though.


----------



## miselemeas (18 Jul 2007)

The easiest way to may a webpage is using Microsoft Word. Make a folder and use the File, Save as Webpage. feature.

You can also use Microsoft Publisher to make complete websites - there is a huge selection of templates which you can use. Ms Powerpoint also offers the option to save as a webpage.

Personally I feel that, while it has great functionality, Dreamweaver is not the best one for a beginner - it also helps to have a basic knowledge of html to tweak the codes.


----------



## aircobra19 (18 Jul 2007)

A webpage is not a website. Also you have to consider CMS functionality.


----------



## z109 (18 Jul 2007)

Isn't Dreamweaver very expensive?


----------



## miselemeas (18 Jul 2007)

aircobra19 said:


> A webpage is not a website. Also you have to consider CMS functionality.



If I am to understand the original request correctly, the original poster didn't request CMS functionality.  

BTW you probably know anyway that a *website *is composed of a collection of related *webpages*, including images, sounds, video clips etc. and other information; these are made available through what appears to users as a single  web server.


----------



## extopia (18 Jul 2007)

aircobra19 said:


> iWeb needs a Mac and a .Mac subscription



Not true. You can publish to a folder from iWeb, then upload the files from that folder to your website.


----------



## aircobra19 (18 Jul 2007)

extopia said:


> Not true. You can publish to a folder from iWeb, then upload the files from that folder to your website.



Does it come with the website?


----------



## KerryG (18 Jul 2007)

There was a guy on TV3 couple of weeks ago from that shop called 'Back to the future' or something like that.  He showed what he considered to be the easiest kit for setting up a website, think it was only about €75.   I know the shop is in Dublin but not sure where.


----------



## aircobra19 (18 Jul 2007)

miselemeas said:


> If I am to understand the original request correctly, the original poster didn't request CMS functionality. ....





Sn@kebite said:


> ....a website that can be easily produced and maintained (edited)?....



All I'm saying is you can buy a hosting plan that includes templates, and some CMS functionality which for all intents is all you need to build and maintain a web site. 

If you you an application, that only half requirement. You still have to sort out hosting etc.


----------



## harvey (18 Jul 2007)

Here are 2 site builders from hosting sites that you can play around with before you buy:


http://www.letshost.ie/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=49&Itemid=104http://

and

[broken link removed]


I've no idea how good they are.

PS - How does one change the wording on the links ?


----------



## extopia (19 Jul 2007)

aircobra19 said:


> Does it come with the website?



Eh, no.


----------



## extopia (19 Jul 2007)

KerryG said:


> There was a guy on TV3 couple of weeks ago from that shop called 'Back to the future' or something like that.  He showed what he considered to be the easiest kit for setting up a website, think it was only about €75.   I know the shop is in Dublin but not sure where.



I'm sure Ireland's web development community is shaking in its boots,what with TV3 rumbling them and all. Remember, great websites are about great writing and great graphics.


----------



## extopia (19 Jul 2007)

harvey said:


> PS - How does one change the wording on the links ?



One edits the highlighted text having selected the link.


----------



## Sn@kebite (19 Jul 2007)

Thank for your replies people!

I' will check some of those suggestions out, soon.

Idealy i'd like a template. As i have no eperience and then i'll build from there.
Signing up for a hosting plan to get templates? Would that only suit ppl who will develop a website really fast.

I want to take my timedeveloping one first, then upload it to a host when i'm ready. If im already paying a fee to a host and building it there i think i'd feel like i'm being rushed.

All that, unless i've interpreted it all wrong?


----------



## aircobra19 (19 Jul 2007)

You didn't say you want to learn how to make websites.


----------



## Sn@kebite (19 Jul 2007)

aircobra19 said:


> You didn't say you want to learn how to make websites.


Yes, sorry, i do have some experience but i'm not an expert. But i'm sure my request being 'simplest' sort of explains that i'm not a veteran at this.


----------



## aircobra19 (19 Jul 2007)

Sn@kebite said:


> Yes, sorry, i do have some experience but i'm not an expert. But i'm sure my request being 'simplest' sort of explains that i'm not a veteran at this.



Still no clue that you wanted learn how do to it. Most business people or writers etc, just want a site done as quickly and as easily as possible. They have no interest in knowing how it works. Which is fair enough.


----------



## Sn@kebite (19 Jul 2007)

I've done loads  of webpages before but not website, althought i have attempted. I'm sure it's not rocket science though? And i have an affiliate market website/forum which i can ask questions & opinions on so that'd be a great help as wells as AAM.
Anyway thanks for the help.


----------



## corkfella (24 Oct 2007)

hi,has anyone used lethost.ie site builder? I have already purchased the domain and storage from them but found setting it up myself very time consuming. any feedback would be appreciated.Cheers.


----------

